

EyePong: Play Pong With Your Freaking Eyes (built at Barcamp Vancouver) - nickmolnar2
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/just-for-kicks-vancouver-developers-build-ipong-or-is-it-eyepong

======
nickmolnar2
Should also add a link to one of the developers blog posts on the project:
<http://jonchui.wordpress.com/2010/11/21/492/>

------
jonchui
Thanks for the link @nick! I should also mention that I wasn't the only dev on
the project at all. @appskicker built the backend & started it.

